# (WI) Dark Yellow QA2 stud.



## Wingshotgod (Apr 23, 2010)

PVS RoxStar QA2. "Jagger" has only one speed and that's flat out go. Hips-Excellent, Elbows-Normal, Eyes-Clear, EIC-Clear, CNM-Clear, PRCD/PRA-Clear. Incredible pedigree reads like the Who's Who of the retriever world. 
2011 NAFC FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade x 2015 NAFC FC AFC Hardscrabble Roxie McBunn. http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=98825 

Lee Bilke 608-574-5464 
[email protected]


----------

